# Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP



## RedBrain (7. Februar 2012)

*Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Moin,

die offizielle Supportseite von AMD seit dem dritten Februar 2012.

Das Flaggschiff AMD Radeon HD 7900 "Tahiti" mit neue Technologien ist inkompatibel im Zusammenhang mit Windows XP (32 und 64bit, alle Editionen). Die aktuellen Betriebsysteme sind voll funktionsfähig.

Das liegt es daran, dass dieses Tahiti-GPU die neue Technologien besitzt und damit die 3 Features AMD Crossfire X, OpenCL und AMD Eyefinity für Windows XP unbrauchbar macht.



> We currently do not officially support Windows® XP on the AMD Radeon™ HD  7900 Series.  An upcoming Catalyst™ release in April 2012 will provide  support.


Erst ab April 2012 soll "Tahiti"-GPU im Treiber integriert sein. Um welches Version es sich handelt und wann sie erschienen wird, steht es noch in den Sternen.

Quelle: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/hd7900seriesxpsupport.aspx


Mfg,
RedBrain


----------



## sahvg (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

ich würde mir keine dx 11.1 gk kaufen und sie dann mit einem dx 9 os vergewaltigen ^^ ist doch klar das der support für ein 11 jahre altes os langsam eingestellt wird.


----------



## TheRealBecks (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

...zumal auch angekündigt war, dass Windows XP nicht mehr unterstützt werden sollte. Quelle kann ich jetzt leider nicht liefern.


----------



## AmdNator (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Finde ich voll in Ordnung XP ist ein relikt in meinen Augen und verhindert leider immer noch den Kompletten umstig auf die x64 Bit welt..

Da immer noch zuviele Firmen aktuell wegen den Programmen selbst bei neuer Hardware immer noch auf XP setzen... 

Es ist ja nicht nur Dx 9.0c sondern auch die CPU last Regelung bei mehr Kern CPU´s


Gruß


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Ein solche Graka unter XP zu betreiben ist doch eh die reinste Geldverschwendung...


----------



## Herb_G (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Ein Anflug von korrektem Deutsch hätte dem Artikel trotzdem nicht weh getan.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Ich finde es sehr gut dass XP nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Warum soll eine Graka von 2012 etwas von 2001 voll unterstützen. DX9 ist absolut veraltet.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Vorallem unterstützt XP viele Funktionen nicht...


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Wieso sollte Radeon XP unterstützen wenn selbst Microsoft den Support einstellt?


----------



## Voodoo2 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

es gibt XP noch ?

Truck Bomb - YouTube


schertz aus


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Also Bombenexplosionen, bei denen Menschen sterben, gehören jetzt nicht so zu den Sachen, die ich als Scherz bezeichne...


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

AMDs Treiberpflege kann ich nach wie vor nur bemängeln. Hatte schon mehrfach Probleme mit aktuellen CCC auf alten Systemen.
Daher auch meine Abenigung für den Treiber.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Wer sich so eine Grafikkarte kauft, wirds wohl kaum für XP tun.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Nachvollziehbar. Nicht, dass XP ein schlechtes Betriebssystem wäre, aber irgendwann ist der Zug nunmal abgefahren. Damit muss man dann leben.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (7. Februar 2012)

Naja, ich sehe da jetzt auch nicht wirklich den Sinn, eine solche Karte unter XP zu betreiben, aber die wichtigsten Funktionen eh nicht verwenden zu können.

Geschweige denn, die Karte jemals voll auszureizen.


----------



## Fireb0ng (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Wer Geld für so eine Karte hat der kann auchmal sein Windoof aufrüsten wenn er noch XP hat wäre die Pro Seite

Kontra ist aber wenn man XP als seperates OS noch laufen hat. Da wiederum ist es blöd


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Ihr wisst aber schon das es auch kleinere Ableger der 7xxxer Serie geben wird die ne gute Alternative zum nachrüsten sein werden?


----------



## riedochs (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Ich kann AMDs schritt verstehen. Der XP Support läuft dieses oder nächstes Jahr aus und Treiber für XP kosten nunmal auch Geld zu entwickeln. Bei aktueller Hardware und Software gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund mehr auf 32Bit OS zu setzen, geschweige denn auf XP. Bei Nvidia wird da bestimmt nachziehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kann AMDs schritt verstehen. Der XP Support läuft dieses oder nächstes Jahr aus und Treiber für XP kosten nunmal auch Geld zu entwickeln. Bei aktueller Hardware und Software gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund mehr auf 32Bit OS zu setzen, geschweige denn auf XP. Bei Nvidia wird da bestimmt nachziehen.


 
Es gibt auch 64 Bit Versionen von XP.


----------



## kalkone (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das es auch kleinere Ableger der 7xxxer Serie geben wird die ne gute Alternative zum nachrüsten sein werden?


 
wo steht denn, dass diese nicht unterstützt werden?

es ist doch nur die rede von der 79xx serie, oder besser gesagt, all die karten die, die neue Architektur besitzen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Außerdem kommt ja noch der Treiber mit XP-Unterstützung. Die ganze Aufregung hier ist also umsonst.


----------



## JHD (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> es gibt XP noch ?
> 
> Truck Bomb - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Dämlich? Nicht mal 2 Worte geradeaus schreiben können, aber dafür völlig unlustige und themenfremde Videos verlinken...

Außerdem frage ich mich, ob der Großteil hier überhaupt wirklich liest oder sich immer nur die Headline anschaut? Sogar im Startpost, trotz des in die Irre führenden Titels, vom TE steht doch:
We *currently do not *officially support Windows® XP on the AMD Radeon™ HD 7900 Series. An upcoming Catalyst™ *release in April 2012 will provide support.*

Das sind 2 lumpige Sätze in englisch und schon wüsstet ihr alle, dass es ab April Support gibt, nur jetzt halt grad`nicht! Wie einfach alles sein kann, wenn man nur die Augen aufmacht, gelle?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

*AMD Catalyst 12.3 RC (8.950.0 January 24) [WinXP for HD7000]*
Vielleicht braucht es ja einer, kann ich mir nur nicht wirklich vorstellen...


----------



## Stricherstrich (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Gut so, man sollte immer weiter von XP abweichen. Wird nach dem Release der neuen Konsolen wahrscheinlich eh passieren


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Gut so! XP wir eh eingestellt und dann wird es weder Treiber noch Updates etc. dafür weiterhin geben!
Aber wer sich eine HD 7970 kauft und XP nutzt der soll das mal erklären


----------



## blackout24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Ich mein ich hab Windows XP bis Ende 2009 benutzt und kam mir dann schon irgendwann komisch vor.
Dann hab ich Windows 7 Professional sowieso für lau gekriegt als Student. Also ruhe in Frieden Windows XP
du warst eines der besseren Betriebsysteme von Microsoft.


----------



## AeroX (7. Februar 2012)

War ja eh abzusehen. So kommt ja auch in die Tage


----------



## Khalinor (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Ich frage mich, wie die Speicherverwaltung mit einem 32-Bit-System funktionieren soll wenn schon die Grafikkarte 3 GB hat?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*



Khalinor schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie die Speicherverwaltung mit einem 32-Bit-System funktionieren soll wenn schon die Grafikkarte 3 GB hat?


 
Es gibt auch 64 Bit XP Varianten afaik


----------



## Scarvik (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es gibt auch 64 Bit XP Varianten afaik


 
war das nicht nur aufgesetzt und hat fast nicht funktioniert bei XP


----------



## Khalinor (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es gibt auch 64 Bit XP Varianten afaik



Ach wirklich? Das ist mir ja komplett neu. Liegt vermutlich an der gigantischen Verbreitung und Unterstützung der Hersteller der 64-Bit Variante.

Deine Antwort ging nicht mal ansatzweise in die Richtung meiner Frage. Hauptsache dem Counter mal wieder einen völlig sinnlosen Punkt hinzugefügt.


----------



## MG42 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*



Scarvik schrieb:


> war das nicht nur aufgesetzt und hat fast nicht funktioniert bei XP



Nö, die Version basierte eher auf WinServer 2k3. Das mit dem Englischen sollten Manche nochmal üben , dann gibs auch weniger Missverständnisse.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

_Leute Leute bleibt mal ganz ruhig...._

XP 64 Bit hatte ich in Nutzung früher.
Es war die reinste Hölle. Kaum support, alles mögliche funktionierte nicht und entsprechend stand man alleine da... XP64 ist mit der größte Fail nach Win98 (Win ME ging bei mir ohne Probs, deswegen kein Fail  )


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*



Khalinor schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? Das ist mir ja komplett neu. Liegt vermutlich an der gigantischen Verbreitung und Unterstützung der Hersteller der 64-Bit Variante.
> 
> Deine Antwort ging nicht mal ansatzweise in die Richtung meiner Frage. Hauptsache dem Counter mal wieder einen völlig sinnlosen Punkt hinzugefügt.


 
Wenn da so rüberkommen sollte tut es mir Leid, könnte aber auch an den Themen liegen.
Dann anders.
Du fragtest welche Relevanz 32 bit bei 3 Gb Grakaspeicher spielt.
Ob 32 oder 64 Bit geht in der Regel nur den Hauptspeicher an, der dedizierte Grafikspeicher ist davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## belle (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

@ GoldenMic
Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren bei einem 32 Bit Betriebssystem (in dem Falle Vista) und einem Crossfire-Verbund aus mehreren Radeons folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
Mit nur einer Radeon 3870 512 MiB hatte ich 3324 MiB nutzbaren Hauptspeicher bei 4 GiB RAM. Mit 2 zusätzlichen Karten (Tripple-CF) hatte ich nur noch 2814 MiB.  Bei 3 GiB VRAM könnte ein 32 Bit BS wohl nur noch knapp über die Hälfte des RAMs nutzen, vielleicht lag es aber auch nur an den 3 Karten an sich und die Adressierung der PCIe Steckplätze, 64 Bit macht heutzutage auf jeden Fall Sinn.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Keine offizielle Unterstützung für AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series unter Windows XP*

Also ich dachte auch bisher, dass der dedizierte RAM mit dazu zählt, bin mir allerdings nicht sicher.


----------

